# Meet Grant the AmStaf & Harry the Malinois



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm new here, so I thought that I'd introduce you to the beasts. These aren't the greatest pics and videos, but they are recent 



















Grant is 9-years-old. He has his CD, CGC, and is certified through TDI. He also has an HIC, but I wonder if those sheep were just really well trained. It's fun to say that my AmStaf pulled of an HIC. Grant goes to work with me at the library, where he works with children. He's well known as Grant the Library Dog.

Here are a couple of informal pics in the yard in different seasons...



















Posing with the Toddler Terror...










This is when Grant was on TV. Ignore his goofy sounding handler...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0dtuW_BjgU&feature=player_embedded

You can see more of Grant here if you are interested.

This is Harry. He doesn't have any titles, yet, but hope to get him into the obedience ring eventually. I originally purchased him for French Ring competition and to train in personal protection. Training was going great, but he was a bit dirty. While trying to clean him up and get ready to trial, I moved to the middle of nowhere and had a baby. Now Harry is just a housepet, a REALLY high octane housepet.

Here's a few of the looney dog...





































Here is a video of him doing some FR training when he was a pup...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmIAn7G3ZNw&feature=player_embedded

And here he is just being his obnoxious self in our yard...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DAweAyBPL0

If you want to see more of Harry, you can go here.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to DF! Nice to see another Pitty owner on here. 

I LOVE Grant and the work you do with him. Thanks for all the positive press!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

GO Grant!!! Way to stick it to the bully haters!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

another midwesterner and from iowa too!!

amazing looking dogs, just so handsome!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a handsome pair of dogs!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to DF! Your boys are GORGEOUS!!! I love love love Grant and cant wait to see more of him! What a wonderful boy <3 
Nessa


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to you and your beautiful canines!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Great dogs

Great pix

Great kid

Great owner/trainer

Welcome to DF.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Grant isnt the only Bully with a herding title lol...so i really dont think its a fluke.

He's gorgeous and so is Harry.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Your Library Dog is Phenomenal 

I also like the pics of your crazy Belgian Maligators xD


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, both of them are utterly gorgeous. What awesome dogs.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful! Grant has quite the resume 

I'm sure Harry will follow suit soon


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome dogs


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Love it

You should be very proud!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, GREAT dogs! You should be so proud, as I'm sure you are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Great looking dogs. Grant looks terrific for his age, and seems like the ideal kiddie's pal. So calm and tolerant. All the anti-bully breedist-bedwetters should meet a dog like him.

Harry reminds me of my dog, but Harry has that zero gravity thing going on. Malinois are such impressive movers, I could watch those vids all day.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice dogs you've got there. 

And it's nice to see that your Maligator is getting on well with the family as well as being a high octane housepet (my family has a Mal as well).


----------

